# NewYorkCity-WashingtonDC-NiagaraFalls-Toronto-Montreal-Ottawa-Chicago-HongKong-Macau... in 21 Days



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Flying to New York City

Los Angeles International Airport for a 3-hour lay-over and customs check


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Taking off from LAX


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Newark International Airport


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Interesting, very nice photos so far; i will wait for the next photos


----------



## MysticMcGoo (May 30, 2010)

When did you take this trip?


----------



## wenxe (May 24, 2007)

thanks for sharing, it s a way to be traveling haha i am waiting for the next pictures !


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> Interesting, very nice photos so far; i will wait for the next photos





wenxe said:


> thanks for sharing, it s a way to be traveling haha i am waiting for the next pictures !


Thanks guys.




MysticMcGoo said:


> When did you take this trip?


June 12 to Jul 4


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*WASHINGTON, D.C.*


Some notable bridges from NYC to DC...


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

LINCOLN MEMORIAL


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Interesting thread! Why did you decide to see so many different on different continents places? It must have been very stressful! And didn't you take any photos in New York?


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

The trip of a lifetime!!! But a lot to see in a short period of time. Did you start to feel a sensory overload on such a rigorous schedule? I look forward to seeing more piccies!


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Nightsky said:


> Interesting thread! Why did you decide to see so many different on different continents places? It must have been very stressful! And didn't you take any photos in New York?


It is stressful alright but I wanted to see more cities as much as possible in my trips. 

New York's coming up after Washington DC. I went to DC the day after I arrived NYC and stayed here for a couple of days then back to NYC.

Hong Kong and Macau are way off North America. Been to Hong Kong once but has never seen some major attractions of the city so I decided to drop by again on the way back to Sydney and to see Macau as well.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Taller said:


> The trip of a lifetime!!! But a lot to see in a short period of time. Did you start to feel a sensory overload on such a rigorous schedule? I look forward to seeing more piccies!



It was a pretty hectic schedule but it was alright. I am a solo traveller and I did the tours at my own pace and my own time. Had met some friends at times to show me around but mostly it's just me.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*WASHINGTON, D.C.
Random shots*
(continued from previous page)


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*FBI Building*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*The National Archives*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*Navy Memorial*


----------



## JohnFlint1985 (Jun 15, 2007)

Superb set of pictures


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*Newseum*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

JohnFlint1985 said:


> Superb set of pictures


Thanks John!


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*National Gallery of Art* 

The Mall entrance









Rear









Satellite building


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*Senate Building*
Housing senate offices rather than the session hall, I think.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*US Supreme Court*


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

Washington is very beautiful.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*LIBRARY OF CONGRESS
Jefferson Building*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Inside…


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The main reading hall is off limits to tourists. You can only view it from a small glass-partitioned section of the second level and no photography was allowed.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*NATIONAL AIR & SPACE MUSEUM*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The Air & Space Museum was the location of the movie 'Night at the Museum 2'.


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

Nice you must have had a world tour going on.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

^^ It's a world tour within a span of 5 years, maybe.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*NEW YORK CITY*


*LOWER MANHATTAN & SURROUNDS*

Bowling Green subway station entrance











Battery Park


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Buildings around Battery Park


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The Castle Clinton, gateway to Liberty Island


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Outside the castle are these Liberty "statues"...











A moving sculpture, the American Merchant Mariners' Memorial, on the way to the ferry terminal to Liberty Island


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The ferry











Ellis Island




















Don't know if this is part Ellis Island or New Jersey


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Jersey City skyline


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed amazing, very nice tour so far


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

^^ Thanks Christos...


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*LIBERTY ISLAND & THE STATUE OF LIBERTY*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

On the island...


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

At the foot of Lady Liberty


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Some interesting sculptures of historical figures at the park behind the statue


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice updates from NYC, shyaman


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

More of lower Manhattan at dusk...


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The New York Stock Exchange




















Federal Hall National Memorial


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*NEW YORK CITY*

*EAST 42ND STREET & SURROUNDS*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*NEW YORK CITY*

*GRAND CENTRALTERMINAL *


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

FORD BUILDING


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*UNITED NATIONS HEADQUARTERS*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*NEW YORK CITY*

*ROCKEFELLER CENTER*
(continued from previous page)


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

An 18-ft (5.5-m) gold-leafed bronze statue of Prometheus by Paul Manship presides over the Sunken Garden. The pedestal represents Earth and the circle containing the signs of the zodiac represents the heavens.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Inside


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*NEW YORK CITY*

*TOP OF THE ROCK OBSERVATION DECK 
Rockefeller Center*












Some golden ladies... just scaled the observation deck











Red carpet treatment for visitors


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Greeting the visitors on the way to the observation deck is "Lunch Atop a Skyscraper", a famous photograph taken in 1932 by Charles C. Ebbets during construction of the RCA Building (renamed GE Building in 1986). The photograph depicts 11 men eating lunch, seated on a girder with their feet dangling hundreds of feet above the New York City streets. Ebbets took the photo on September 29, 1932 on the 69th floor during the last several months of construction.











The observation deck atop Rockefeller Center's GE Building, dubbed "Top of the Rock", was built to resemble the deck of an ocean liner. It offers sightseers a bird's eye view of New York City, competing with the Empire State Building's 86th floor observatory.

There are two open air observation deck levels. This is the upper level











Lower level.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The Top of the Rock is often considered to have the best panoramic city view, if only because it offers a view of the Empire State Building, which cannot be seen from its own observation deck. Indeed, the view of New York City from here is spectacular.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The Empire State Building


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The Statue Liberty from afar


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Awesome!! :applause: :applause:


----------



## eastadl (May 28, 2007)

magnificent shots of NY. Thankyou


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

desertpunk said:


> Awesome!! :applause: :applause:





eastadl said:


> magnificent shots of NY. Thankyou


Thanks guys.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*NEW YORK CITY*

*ST PATRICK'S CATHEDRAL*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Inside St. Patrick's


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

BYZANTINE ART continuation...


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*NEW YORK CITY*

*METROPOLITAN MUSEUM OF ART
Collections & Exhibits


AFRICAN ART*




















Kongo power figure


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Bamana figures


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*ART OF OCEANIA*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*NEW YORK CITY*

*METROPOLITAN MUSEUM OF ART
Collections & Exhibits


ART OF THE MESOAMERICAS*











Maya column











Hustec figure


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Izapan altar











Mayan Censer


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*ART OF NATIVE NORTH AMERICA*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I love museums that allow us to photograph their permanent installations. Bravo to them, and a thumbs down to museums that allow no photography at all! :yes:


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

^^ kay:


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*METROPOLITAN MUSEUM OF ART
Collections & Exhibits


MODERN ART*

"Standing Woman" by Gaston Lachaise


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

"Annette VI" by Alberto Giacometti









"Woman of Venice II" by Alberto Giacometti


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those museum photos and especially with byzantine art, are really very nice


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*NEW YORK CITY*

More of *MODERN ART exhibits at the Metropolitan Museum of Art*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Modern Design collection 1900-2006


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## ElUsurpador (Jun 25, 2007)

You had an amazing trip. Looking forward to see what comes next :cheers:


----------



## jtownman (Jan 31, 2003)

I just spent the last hour enjoying your photos. Great pictures brother!


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

ElUsurpador said:


> You had an amazing trip. Looking forward to see what comes next :cheers:





jtown said:


> I just spent the last hour enjoying your photos. Great pictures brother!


Thanks a lot for taking time in viewing this thread.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*NEW YORK CITY*

*METROPOLITAN MUSEUM OF ART
Collections & Exhibits


EGYPTIAN ART*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*NEW YORK CITY*

*METROPOLITAN MUSEUM OF ART
Collections & Exhibits


AMERICAN WING COURTYARD*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

"Diana" (1893) by Augustus Saint-Gaudens









"The Falling Gladiator" (1861) by William Rimmer









"The Vine" (1921) by Harriet Whitney Frishmuth


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

"Evening" (1887) by Frederick Wellington Ruckstull









"The Sun Vow" (1899) by Hermon Atkins MacNeil









"Hiawatha" (1872) by Augustus Saint-Gaudens


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

"Struggles of the Two Natures in Man" (1888) by George Grey Barnard


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*NEW YORK CITY*

*METROPOLITAN MUSEUM OF ART
Collections & Exhibits


AMERICAN PERIOD ROOMS*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The storage gallery has an enormous collection of period items.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Those photos are still from the same museum of art (previous posts: vyzantine art etc)?


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Those photos are still from the same museum of art (previous posts: vyzantine art etc)?


Yes it is christos. The museum is massive that it took me 1 whole day to see the exhibits I am posting here, and I haven't seen everything even.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*NEW YORK CITY*

*METROPOLITAN MUSEUM OF ART
Collections & Exhibits


EUROPEAN PAINTINGS*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really very nice, amazing photos as well shyaman :cheers:


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

^^ Thanks @christos.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*NEW YORK CITY*

*METROPOLITAN MUSEUM OF ART
Collections & Exhibits*
(last set)


*ASIAN ART*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*THE ARTS OF ANCIENT CHINA*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*ARTS OF SOUTH & SOUTHEAST ASIA*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

UP NEXT... TIMES SQUARE


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*NEW YORK CITY*

*TIMES SQUARE & THEATER DISTRICT*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*NEW YORK CITY*

*More of TIMES SQUARE & THEATER DISTRICT*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Inside the Swatch store


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Inside Toys R Us store


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*NEW YORK CITY*

*CENTRAL PARK*


Engineers Gate at Fifth Avenue




















Transverse road slicing through the park


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

"The Lake" with Midtown Manhattan skyline in the background


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Manhattan's Upper West Side takes a peek above Central Park's foliage


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The lakeside is a good place to unwind


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*NEW YORK CITY*

*CENTRAL PARK WEST (EIGHTH AVENUE)*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Theodore Roosevelt Park is a pocket park beside the American Museum of Natural History


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*NEW YORK CITY*

*AMERICAN MUSEUM OF NATURAL HISTORY*

The museum facade was undergoing facelift at time of visit











In front of the museum man entrance is a statue of Theodore Roosevelt


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Inside the museum... the Theodore Roosevelt Rotunda


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Orientation Center











Grand Gallery


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*THE AMERICAN MUSEUM OF NATURAL HISTORY
Exhibits & Collections

HALL OF AFRICAN MAMMALS*

The hall is a collection of dramatic dioramas of life size animals shown in accurate replication of their natural habitats.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*REPTILES & AMPHIBIANS*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Another set of life-size dioramas. This time, at the *HALL OF NORTH AMERICAN BIRDS*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*NEW YORK CITY*

*THE AMERICAN MUSEUM OF NATURAL HISTORY
Exhibits & Collections
*


Here's another set of amazing life-size dioramas of *NORTH AMERICAN MAMMALS*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*HALL OF BIODIVERSITY*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*HALL OF OCEAN LIFE*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*HALL OF PLANET EARTH*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*THE ROSE CENTER FOR EARTH & SPACE*

The Rose Center for Earth and Space opened in 2000 to explore inner earth and the outer universe. The dramatic exhibit building is a huge glass cube enclosing a three-story, 87-ft-wide sphere containing the Hayden Planetarium.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*NEW YORK CITY*

*Manhattan random shots
*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*Lincoln Tunnel *











*The Bronx*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Subway











Station beneath Rockefeller Center


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

As well amazing, very nice photos once again from NYC, shyaman


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

^^ Thanks christos.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*NEW YORK CITY*

*CHINATOWN & SURROUNDS*


Early Saturday morning at the Chinatown.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## nestea_lemon (Sep 18, 2009)

New Yawk, New Yawk, big city of dreams... keep up with excellent photos!


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

^^ Thanks.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*CORNING MUSEUM OF GLASS*

The Corning Museum of Glass, located at the Finger Lakes Wine Country region of New York state, is the world's largest glass museum. It explores every facet of glass, including art, history, culture, science and technology, craft and design.

The museum is home to the world's most comprehensive collection of glass - more than 45,000 glass objects, spanning 3,500 years of glass making history.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Taller said:


> Did you see the Falls from the Canadian side, too?


I planned to when I was at the American side, but I ran out of time .




Benonie said:


> How far is it from Toronto to the Canadian side of the Falls?


I think it's 1 to 2 hours driving time.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*TORONTO, ONTARIO, CANADA*

My first glimpse of Toronto... at dusk.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*TORONTO*

*THE FINANCIAL DISTRICT*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## MysticMcGoo (May 30, 2010)

Very cool photos.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

You did a great job chronicling your North American trip!! :yes:


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Impressive pics of Toronto, I love it. Regards.*


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

Did you find Chicago and Toronto be to similar? I do.


----------



## MysticMcGoo (May 30, 2010)

^^ They are sister cities for a reason.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

MysticMcGoo said:


> Very cool photos.





Taller said:


> You did a great job chronicling your North American trip!! :yes:





Jan Del Castillo said:


> *Impressive pics of Toronto, I love it. Regards.*


Thanks guys.




RobertWalpole said:


> Did you find Chicago and Toronto be to similar? I do.





MysticMcGoo said:


> ^^ They are sister cities for a reason.


Didn't know they are sister cities. Can't really tell their similarities.
But both cities have impressive skylines from afar. 
Watch out for the photos.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*TORONTO*

Hockey Hall of Fame


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*TORONTO*

Union Station


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Concourse


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The Metro


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Fairmont Royal York Hotel


----------



## HipHopCanada (Feb 13, 2009)

Excellent composition.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

^^ Thanks mate.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*TORONTO*

*THE WATERFRONT AREA*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

Although it has some nice old buildings, Toronto looks like a very new city.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Toronto streetcars





























Queen's Quay underground streetcar station


----------



## MysticMcGoo (May 30, 2010)

RobertWalpole said:


> Although it has some nice old buildings, Toronto looks like a very new city.


Most of the new glass towers you are seeing have been built in the last 15 years or less along the waterfront. There has been a condo boom here lately, and is only now starting to slow down.


----------



## HipHopCanada (Feb 13, 2009)

RobertWalpole said:


> Although it has some nice old buildings, Toronto looks like a very new city.


We also lost a majority (if not all) of our downtown Victorian architecture around the waterfront/rail tracks to parking lots, so it does seem that way doesn't it..


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

shyaman said:


> I think it's 1 to 2 hours driving time.


Thanks!
I ordered our flight tickets yesterday: Brussels-Zürich-New York and Montréal-Zürich-Brussels. :cheers:


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Queens Quay Terminal


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Inside...


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

More of the Waterfront area... in the vicinity of Queens Quay Terminal


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The ferry terminal to Toronto Islands


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Absolutely amazing tour of all these great cities. Thank you so much


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Agreed! Where is the totem pole, btw? I don't think I have seen it.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

alitezar said:


> Absolutely amazing tour of all these great cities. Thank you so much





Taller said:


> Agreed! Where is the totem pole, btw? I don't think I have seen it.



Thanks guys.

The totem pole is at a small park somewhere along Queens Quay West.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*TORONTO ISLANDS*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The islands offers the best view of the city skyline


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*TORONTO*

*CITY VIEW FROM CN TOWER*
(cont.)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Toronto, my favourite city in Canada... really very nice photo updates shyaman


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

TO BE CONTINUED...


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

shyaman said:


> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so you can see the leaders? i mean you can see them though the TV, but you see them indeed by yourself too? in the session hall ? within a not long distance? that's that's incredible to me :nuts:


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

shyaman said:


>



i really like the way you shot, and i think you are very skilled in photography,and``` yes, the cities and the museum and others appeared in this thread are very classic, but i really conside that the way you shot makes the scene more attractive and beautiful, very impressive, thank you , and look forward to your new updates :cheers:


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

jutinyoung said:


> so you can see the leaders? i mean you can see them though the TV, but you see them indeed by yourself too? in the session hall ? within a not long distance? that's that's incredible to me :nuts:


Yes, you can watch the lawmakers during the actual session... debates and all. 




jutinyoung said:


> i really like the way you shot, and i think you are very skilled in photography,and``` yes, the cities and the museum and others appeared in this thread are very classic, but i really conside that the way you shot makes the scene more attractive and beautiful, very impressive, thank you , and look forward to your new updates :cheers:


Thanks but that's too much a compliment. There are more photographers in Skyscrapercity who are far better than me.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*More TORONTO city views from the CN TOWER*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Toronto Islands


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Toronto City Centre Airport


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Gorgeous pictures again! Love it. kay:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Great shots!! :applause:
Did you enjoy yourself in Toronto?


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Benonie said:


> Gorgeous pictures again! Love it. kay:


Thanks mate. There's more to come. You've only seen half of my Toronto pics. 




Taller said:


> Great shots!! :applause:
> Did you enjoy yourself in Toronto?


Oh yes I did.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*DOWNTOWN*


*City Hall*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## MysticMcGoo (May 30, 2010)

RobertWalpole said:


> Everything. The architecture looks banal, and the city looks lifeless.


You're just crazy, man.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Oh well, its true that different people see cities differently, so I hope Mr Walpole gets to visit Toronto some day and see how he likes it! Toronto is not for everyone, but maybe he could have a good visit sometime! 
Let's not derail this lovely photothread put together by the hard work of shyaman!! kay:


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

What a load of great pictures! I wish more cities had towers like the CN so we could get those fantastic shots!


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

MysticMcGoo said:


> You're just crazy, man.


I like lots of old architecture. The photos shown here depict an expanse of new buildings, and ones that aren't very interesting.


----------



## MysticMcGoo (May 30, 2010)

RobertWalpole said:


> I like lots of old architecture. The photos shown here depict an expanse of new buildings, and ones that aren't very interesting.


You're right. We shouldn't ever bother taking pictures of new buildings, becuase they don't deserve to be seen. They are all shit. To hell with them all. I can't believe people even grace those hideous, characterless pieces of crap with their presence.
Only structures constructed before the 1930s deserve our gaze.


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

You're really self-conscious about Toronto.


----------



## MysticMcGoo (May 30, 2010)

RobertWalpole said:


> You're really self-conscious about Toronto.


It could be any city. 

How does having new buildings make a city lifeless? New buildings means development. Development means there is demand for those facilities. New facilities means there is PEOPLE. How is it lifeless?

You are gonna have to be more specific, 'cause you just sound nutty.


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm not going to detract from Shayman's thread by arguing the merits and downsides of Toronto. I'm glad you like it.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

RobertWalpole said:


> I'm not going to detract from Shayman's thread by arguing the merits and downsides of Toronto. I'm glad you like it.


You already have. On several occasions. Maybe we can let Shayman get his thread back on course now.


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

Toronto is gorgeous, no matter seen from the tv tower or the street level pix of old ciy, it's perfect!


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

I actually don't mind the recent exchange of opinions here. 


But I like Toronto the way it is, especially the following pictures of...

*TORONTO SKYLINE*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Looks like 9-11


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

When darkness falls


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

those night shots are gorgeous!!


----------



## HipHopCanada (Feb 13, 2009)

RobertWalpole said:


> I like lots of old architecture. The photos shown here depict an expanse of new buildings, and ones that aren't very interesting.


To hell with a majority of Hong Kong and all of Dubai then. Modern architecture's irrelevant and it means nothing! All of it should be demolished, we should also start adapting to the horse and carriage mode of transportation again. F*&% change!


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

Oh good lord how much longer are you guys going to be milking this? Is this the first time you've ever heard anyone criticize Toronto? He explained why he doesn't like the look of Toronto: he prefers lots of grand historic architecture. And for all of Toronto's strengths, its "grand architecture" isn't exactly one of them. Its newer buildings tend to be either concrete and utilitarian or sleek and minimalist, while most of the older buildings tend to be rather staid unlike in cities such as Boston, Madrid, or Montreal. It isn't filled with grand cathedrals, soaring domes, stately row houses or sweeping boulevards. So for people who place the greatest value on these things, the city will not be very impressive. The city has plenty of other amazing attributes such as the height and density of the core, colour and vitality of the street life, organic and unpretentious nature of the urban fabric, etc. It all depends on people's preferences.

Btw, this looks like quite an amazing tour shyman! Glad to see you were able to well document it for us.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

^^ Thanks...

I will be back in a few days for more Toronto photos.
I still have to pick the shots worthy of posting from the remaining hundreds in my archive


----------



## Ukraine (Apr 2, 2009)

Shyaman, I am impatiently waiting for your Montreal photos :bash:


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

^^ I guess you have to wait for another week or two.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Two weeks? hno:



Ukraine said:


> Shyaman, I am impatiently waiting for your Montreal photos


That makes 2! :colgate:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

shyaman has an addicted fan club!!!


----------



## Junctionist (Mar 13, 2007)

Nouvellecosse said:


> Oh good lord how much longer are you guys going to be milking this? Is this the first time you've ever heard anyone criticize Toronto? He explained why he doesn't like the look of Toronto: he prefers lots of grand historic architecture. And for all of Toronto's strengths, its "grand architecture" isn't exactly one of them. Its newer buildings tend to be either concrete and utilitarian or sleek and minimalist, while most of the older buildings tend to be rather staid unlike in cities such as Boston, Madrid, or Montreal. It isn't filled with grand cathedrals, soaring domes, stately row houses or sweeping boulevards. So for people who place the greatest value on these things, the city will not be very impressive. The city has plenty of other amazing attributes such as the height and density of the core, colour and vitality of the street life, organic and unpretentious nature of the urban fabric, etc. It all depends on people's preferences.
> 
> Btw, this looks like quite an amazing tour shyman! Glad to see you were able to well document it for us.


But to say that Toronto's heritage architecture isn't grand is simply wrong. It is a strength of the city with landmarks like Union Station, Casa Loma, Old City Hall, Osgoode Hall, Queen's Park, St. Lawrence Hall, Commerce Court North, Trinity College, University College, and King's College Circle. Many of these buildings are comparable to the best built in their time anywhere. The Annex house and the Bay and Gable are beautiful original styles of heritage housing unique to the city. Toronto's red brick Victorian streetscapes are definitely a strength, albeit characterized by subtle design details. There are beautiful stone Gothic churches that can be found deep into our streetcar suburbs and our cathedrals, while being more modest than many other cities, are still quite attractive and worth a look. We're just tired of our city being misinterpreted. Our architecture heritage is rich with many buildings steeped in grandeur.

For a little taste, I would argue that the Princes' Gates are the grandest gates in North America:



Maybe we shouldn't have made such a big deal about a very ignorant person who also said Toronto seemed lifeless, who could perhaps be expected to say next that Montreal looks like a small, provincial town.


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

People from Toronto have massive insecurity complexes, like Midwestern Americans. In fact, Toronto basically is Midwest America. 

Montreal and Quebec City are the most beautiful cities in Canada in terms of architecture.

Anyway, the arch above looks like the entrance to the Manhattan Bridge on Canal Street in NY's Chinatown.


----------



## Junctionist (Mar 13, 2007)

RobertWalpole said:


> People from Toronto have massive insecurity complexes, like Midwestern Americans. In fact, Toronto basically is Midwest America.
> 
> Anyway, the arch above looks like the entrance to the Manhattan Bridge on Canal Street in NY's Chinatown.


No, we're just working hard building our metropolis at this important time for in our city's development and will not tolerate snobbery, so give it a rest. Canada's best contemporary architecture is concentrated here today. Toronto is Canadian, a place of multiculturalism, the centre of hockey, a place of streetcars among Victorian low-rise streetscapes, the economic heart of one of the world's wealthiest nations, and a city safer than any comparable American city. We are distinct from any American city.

In terms of the gates, it's not just about the arch, it's about the gates. The grandeur is in the width. The curves of that entrance diminish its grandeur. Perhaps that's a strength because it seems more intimate; Beaux-Arts structures and design tend to end up feeling quite cold and desolate, as Jane Jacobs, a great New York and Toronto resident, observed. But that was just a taste meant to spur interest in the other fine landmarks on the list.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

The discussion is interesting, but please don't let it become insulting. Thank you!


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

Junctionist said:


> But to say that Toronto's heritage architecture isn't grand is simply wrong. It is a strength of the city with landmarks like Union Station, Casa Loma, Old City Hall, Osgoode Hall, Queen's Park, St. Lawrence Hall, Commerce Court North, Trinity College, University College, and King's College Circle. Many of these buildings are comparable to the best built in their time anywhere. The Annex house and the Bay and Gable are beautiful original styles of heritage housing unique to the city. Toronto's red brick Victorian streetscapes are definitely a strength, albeit characterized by subtle design details. There are beautiful stone Gothic churches that can be found deep into our streetcar suburbs and our cathedrals, while being more modest than many other cities, are still quite attractive and worth a look. We're just tired of our city being misinterpreted. Our architecture heritage is rich with many buildings steeped in grandeur.
> 
> For a little taste, I would argue that the Princes' Gates are the grandest gates in North America:


I must say that I disagree. Of course there are always exceptions, but when I said Toronto's strength wasn't in its grand architecture and that it's historic buildings tend to be rather staid, I should have known someone would make a point of arguing that the exceptions someone invalidate the overall trend. But I was referring to the architectural baseline, not a small number of the city's most cherished architectural masterpieces. Toronto does have a few elaborately designed historic buildings, but the vast majority of the built form is either much simpler and provincial historic architecture, or fairly utilitarian contemporary architecture. This is not to say that the historic architectural portfolio is an area of weakness, it just isn't an area of strength compared to the leading cities in this regard. 

There are some cities where (at least in the more central areas) the architectural baseline is made of elaborate historical buildings with a few exceptions here and there, as opposed to the elaborate historical buildings being the exception. Take a look of photo threads of Buenos Aeries, Madrid, and Boston (extreme), Mexico City, Montreal and Philadelphia (moderate) for examples. The fact is, greater Toronto's population in 1950 was about 1,250,000, and in 1900 was about 440,000 at which time it was neither national capital nor largest/dominant city so it should not come as a surprise that the bulk of the built form is not made of grand historic buildings. 

When you say you're tired of the city being misinterpreted, I think the real mistake is assuming that the city needs to lead in every category in order for it to be appreciated. There are some people who won't like it just like some people don't like NY, Paris, Tokyo and each of the world's most beloved cities. But that's no reason to fall into the "needs to be best at everything" trap. That's just not a realistic expectation, and it will only make you appear defensive and arrogant.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Let's see what else is there in the city while *WALKING THE STREETS OF TORONTO*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Streetcars and electric buses


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Metro scenes


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new photos shyaman from the city of Toronto 



Taller said:


> I have covered the Royal Ontario Museum (ROM) pretty well in my photoblog, but it is hidden in the depths of a massive thread! :lol:


I think i saw them those...


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Thanks christos.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*TORONTO*

*YONGE DISTRICT*


The surrounding area at the intersection of Yonge and Dundas Streets is a shoppers' haven. The Eaton Centre and an array of stores and restaurants are heavily concentrated in this area.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

By nightfall, the area becomes Toronto's version of New York City's Times Square.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Farther afield...


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

shyaman said:


> ^^ That would be interesting to see. If only you could trace it up and provide the link.


There are a few here, but I haven't finished reviewing whole thread due to time restraints.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Nouvellecosse, you put me to shame! You know my thread better than I do!! 

I added more photos later, too, as they were completed after the renovation. Here are some more:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=334362&highlight=museum&page=62


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Nouvellecosse, you put me to shame! You know my thread better than I do!! 

I added more photos later, too, as they were completed after the renovation. Here are some more:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=334362&highlight=museum&page=62


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*TORONTO'S PEARSON INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT*

Check in hall


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Departure hall and concourse


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*The Canadian Parliament*

Centre Block


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*MONTREAL*


*VIEUX-MONTREAL*

This enchanting area, established in 1642, is the most rewarding spot to begin a tour of the city of Montreal with its ancient churches, cobblestone streets and horse-drawn caleches. Vieux-Montreal epitmizes the romance culture and joie-de-vivre of the metropolis.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Hotel Place d'Armes


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Les Trois Palais de Justice


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Hotel de Ville


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Palais des Congres de Montreal




















Horse-drawn caleche is a common tourist transport around the old section of the city


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

THAT'S A BEAUTIFUL CITY!!!

I hope that you went to Quebec City as well. It's one of the most beautiful cities in the Americas.


----------



## IrishMan2010 (Aug 16, 2010)

Ottawa, Quebec city and Montreal are beautiful cities, fantastic pics of Toronto!


----------



## MysticMcGoo (May 30, 2010)

Montreal has the greatest stockpile of old architecture in the country. Nice photos, shyaman!


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

RobertWalpole said:


> THAT'S A BEAUTIFUL CITY!!!
> 
> I hope that you went to Quebec City as well. It's one of the most beautiful cities in the Americas.



Unfortunately I haven't. My original plan was to do a day trip to Quebec City but went to Ottawa instead.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

IrishMan2010 said:


> Ottawa, Quebec city and Montreal are beautiful cities, fantastic pics of Toronto!





MysticMcGoo said:


> Montreal has the greatest stockpile of old architecture in the country. Nice photos, shyaman!



I love Montreal. To be honest, I actually liked Motreal more than Toronto.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*More of VIEUX-MONTREAL & VIEUX-PORT*


Place Jacques-Cartier is the magnetic centre of Vieux-Montreal. This square offers a variety of stores, clubs and restaurants, whilst being enlivened by street performers. This is a wonderful spot to arrange meetings, take breaks from sight-seeing, sitin the sun with a good book, or simply people-watch.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The activity of mega-freighters and palatial cruise boats in the Vieux-Port reveals that Montreal is the shipping gateway to the Great Lakes.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

Beautiful!

Do you have photos of Quebec City?


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

^^ Haven't been there Rob. Next time maybe.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*MONTREAL*

*RUE SAINT-JACQUES & SURROUNDS*

Montreal's old quarter combines high-tech novelty with old-world charm as well as some of the city's best dining option. Rue Saint-Jacques and its tributary streets features amazing old buildings worthy of chronicling through photographs.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

TO BE CONTINUED...


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

At the fringes of the old quarter area are modern buildings


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice photos from the city of Montreal :cheers: tres belle!


----------



## DukeNukem (Oct 23, 2010)

Shyaman, Do you have any pictures of the Montreal subway? 
Very nice pictures. Keep posting 'em
:cheers:


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> Amazing, very nice photos from the city of Montreal :cheers: tres belle!


Thanks christos.



DukeNukem said:


> Shyaman, Do you have any pictures of the Montreal subway?
> Very nice pictures. Keep posting 'em
> :cheers:


I do have several photos of the subway. It's lined up for posting sometime soon.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*BASILIQUE NOTRE-DAME DE MONTREAL*

The most magnificent landmark of Vieux-Montreal is the mammoth Gothic Revival undertaking designed by Irish architect James O'Donnell and built between 1824-1829. This thriving Catholic Church has a stunning medieval-style interior that features walnut-wood carvings, exquisite stained-glass windows, 24-carat gold stars in a vaulted blue ceiling, as well as one of the largest Casavant organs in North America.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Chanced upon a modeling pictorial


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Rectangular in shape, contrary to the norms of the day, Notre-Dame features arcades with cross-ribbed vaulting


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Architect Victor Bourgeau's first known work is the 1844 spiral staircase pulpit, which some say resembles the tiers of a wedding cake. Set in the middle of the church, it allows the congregation to hear sermons without amplification.











In 1880 local artists Henri Bouriche and Victor Bourgeau created complementary wood sculptings backed by azure for this spectacular altarpiece


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Joseph Casavant was a Quebecois blacksmith and the first significant builder of pipe organs in Canada. He built the famous Notre-Dame organ for the basilica in 1891.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Also along Rue Sainte-Catherine is Eglise Unie Saint-James...


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

... and Cathedrale Christ Church...


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*MONTREAL, CANADA*

*More of RUE SAINTE-CATHERINE and surround*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Centre Eaton


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## IrishMan2010 (Aug 16, 2010)

shyaman said:


> ^^ I've only been to 6 cities in North America and don't want to pick a favourite at this time.


Cool, They're all amazing pics of Montreal!^^


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

Great thread


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Thanks guys.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*Some Montreal nght shots...*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*CHICAGO*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed for once again great and very nice photos from Chicago; in the time you shot those images, you -probably- saw the filming of Transformers 3 in the streets of Chicago, right?


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

^^ Nope. Haven't seen any filming of Transformers. I was in Chicago way back June.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*THE LOOP*

Named after the ring of elevated train tracks that encircle it, this is downtown Chicago's core, and the city's financial and governmental hub. Abuzz with laptop-toting business folk during the week, the loop is transformed on weekends when a veritable shopping frenzy erupts along its famous State Street. Thos thirsty of culture also come flocking to view the area's many architecturally significant buildings and public art.

A recent infusion of corporate dollars has given the Loop a real boost: the resulting restoration of old theaters and the promotion of the theater district has lured in more visitors, and the many great bars and restaurants that have sprung up mean that the area now offers a burgeoning nightlife.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

State of Illinois Center


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Daley Center and Plaza

The location of the county court headquarters, Daley Plaza is best known for its giant steel unnamed Picasso sculpture, donated by the artist.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The Picasso sculpture was mocked when unveiled, but is now a city icon.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

Seems like you had great weather in these last pix. Chicago is especially beautiful in summer, IMO.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

^^ That was my second day. It rained in the morning but cleared up in the afternoon.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*CHICAGO*

*More of THE LOOP*...


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*CHICAGO*

*More of THE LOOP*...


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Fantastic updates of Chicago :cheers:


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

^^ Thanks Christos.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*WILLIS TOWER*

It might have lost the world's tallest slot, but Willis Tower (formerly known as Sears Tower), is still the tallest in the United States, at 1,450 ft (442 m). Designed by Chicago firm Skidmore, Owings and Merrill, the tower uses nine exterior frame tubes, avoiding the need for interior supports.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The Skydeck at 103rd-floor, where you'll find yourself standing on top of 76,000 tons of steel, offers a 360-degree views of the city.


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

shyaman said:


> *WILLIS TOWER*


Wow, truly AMAZING! :shocked:

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

There are 1.5 million people visiting the Skydeck each year to catch a breath-taking view of the metropolis.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing and very nice aerial photos of Chicago, and from Willis tower


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

TO BE CONTINUED...


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*More of ART INSTITUTE OF CHICAGO...*




















Picasso


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

shyaman said:


> ^^ Taking photos is allowed inside the Art Institute. I did not see any exhibit where photography is prohibited.


Hah! I've always assumed that officially, they don't allow photographs. But you're probably right -- my friends have never been stopped from taking photos, even though we assumed that it was not allowed.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*CHICAGO*

*FIELD MUSEUM*


Founded in 1893 to display items from the World Columbian Exposition, and renamed in 1905 to honor its first major benefactor, Marshall Field, this vast museum offers fascinating insights into global cultures and environments past and present. Home to all sorts of cultural treasures, fossils, and artifacts, as well as to myriad interactive exhibits, make no bones about it: this natural history museum is one of the best in the US.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The main hall features a 13-ft (4-m) high by 42-ft (12.8-m) long Tyrannosaurus rex - the largest, most complete, and the best preserved ever found. Nicknamed Sue, her real 600-lb (272-kg) skull, too heavy for the skeleton, is on view nearby.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Egyptian exhibits


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Nature Walk depicts habitat dioramas complete with stuffed wildlife striking perfect poses.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## IrishMan2010 (Aug 16, 2010)

Incredible photos, did you enjoy Chicago Shyaman?


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

In front of the museum us a stunning view of Chicago skyline


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

IrishMan2010 said:


> Incredible photos, did you enjoy Chicago Shyaman?


Enjoyed it so much mate!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

woooow!!! the best thread I have ever seen!! 

beautiful pictures


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

^^ Thanks man.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*CHICAGO*

A block or two from Mag Mile is Bloomingdales building which was once a synagogue.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

United Center, homecourt of Chicago Bulls


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Outside Harpo Studios


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*CHICAGO*

*FRANK LLOYD WRIGHT'S OAK PARK*

This quiet suburb, seven miles west of downtown Chicago, contains the world's largest collection of Frank Lloyd Wright-designed buildings. It was here that Wright developed his Prairie style (inspired by the flat lines of the Midwestern plains), influencing other architects such as George Maher.

His work was first considered radical, even ugly, compared to the typical styles of the day. Walking through Oak Park's quaint, tree-lined streets, it's evident that Wright's unique architecture does stand out from the norm - but in all the right ways.

I was able to visit two of these structures.


*Unity Temple*

The compact church, built in 1908, wonderfully demonstrates Wright's use of poured concrete for both structural and decorative purposes.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## Jesús E. Salgado (Aug 20, 2008)

Nice


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Frank Lloyd Wright's home and studio was built when Wright moved to Oak Park (1889), this is where he designed over 150 structures.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Farther afield are some eye-catching houses...


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Mars factory


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Jesús E. Salgado said:


> Nice


Thanks Jesus.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*SAN FRANCISCO AIRPORT*

Had a short lay-over at San Francisco airport before heading to Hong Kong from Chicago.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

SF airport gives me the creeps - my flight delayed 3 hours there and we would only have 15 minute international connection to Brazil in DFW. :runaway:


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

^^ That's really bad. A 3-hour delay is just too much.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*HONG KONG*

*TIMES SQUARE*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Causeway Bay subway station hallways


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*HONG KONG*

*CENTRAL DISTRICT*

Admiralty metro station


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Landmark Mall


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Lippo Towers











HSBC Building


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Bank of China


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Cheung Kong Center


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

VERY HOT POONTANG!!!


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

^^


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*More of HONG KONG CENTRAL DISTRICT*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*HONG KONG DISNEYLAND*
[cont.]


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## diskojoe (Apr 8, 2009)

how many pic did you take on this 21 day trip? you have been updating this thread for a year.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

^^ More than a thousand shots on most days  but less than half of them were posted.
And it's only been almost 6 months since my first post.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Adventureland


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Tarzan's treehouse


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Jungle river cruise


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Tomorrowland


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

One of the highlights of the theme park is the Disney Parade


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

CASINO LISBOA


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*MACAU*

DOWNTOWN


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

LARGO DE SENADO

Brightly painted colonial buildings and slightly psychedelic paving makes this square in the heart of Macau a favorite of photographers.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

At one end sits Leal Senado, or Loyal Senate, now the seat of the municipal government but once the Portuguese headquarters. It was thus named because Macau refused to recognize the 17th-century Spanish occupation of Portugal.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

St Dominic Church


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*MACAU*

Bazaar alley leading to St Paul's Cathedral


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

In front of St. Paul's


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Ruins of St Paul Cathedral 

The facade and intricate mosaic floor are all that remain of Macau's grandest church, perched atop a street flight of stone steps and propped up by a viewing platform at the rear. In its heyday, the Jesuit-designed Cathedral was hailed as the greatest monument to Christianity in the East. It caught fire during a massive typhoon in 1835, and only extensive structural work in the early 1900s stopped the facade from crumbling to rubble.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Behind the facade...


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Finally, it's over. 

Thanks everyone for viewing this thread.


----------



## konik93 (Sep 12, 2008)

The New York part was simply magic! thanks


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

^^ My pleasure. 
And thanks for taking time in viewing this old thread of mine.


----------



## konik93 (Sep 12, 2008)

You dont even know how much time i've spent on it  Watching it was pure pleasure!


----------



## JAVICUENCA (Dec 27, 2004)

Great!!!


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Thanks guys.


----------



## JoseRodolfo (Jul 9, 2003)

Page 13 is fantastic!!!


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

One of the best threads on internet :applause:


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

JoseRodolfo said:


> Page 13 is fantastic!!!





SO143 said:


> One of the best threads on internet :applause:


Thank thanks!


----------

